# I made a pair of DCMT Carbide Insert holders



## shooter123456

I have been working on a chess set for my dad for Christmas and I needed a 55 degree insert holder to do the bishops.  I gave him the kings, queens, rooks, and pawns already on Christmas, now I just need to finish the bishops and knights.  For that, I wanted to use CNC.

Anyway, the holders are made from 1/2" aluminum plate and the measure .375x.375x2.5" once complete.  I made them using my converted X2 CNC mill.  The screw is a 4-40 cap screw and the insert is a DCMT070202. I used fusion 360 to model it, then it was a quick 5 operations. Rough with 3/8" end mill, finish with 1/8" end mill, center drill, through drill, tap, then flip and face off the other end.  They took about 20 minutes each to do and I tested one cutting aluminum and I was pleased with its performance.  

Here is the pair of insert holders.





Here is a slightly closer look at one of them.




Here is the finish it left on a piece of 6061 aluminum.  I didn't push it, but at .01", it was cutting fine and leaving a nice finish.


----------



## mikey

They came out nice, Shooter! Just curious why you used aluminum for the holders - wouldn't high carbon steel be better?


----------



## shooter123456

mikey said:


> They came out nice, Shooter! Just curious why you used aluminum for the holders - wouldn't high carbon steel be better?



Thank you! I went with aluminum because its cheaper, easier to machine, and should be more than sufficient for the light work I made them for.  If I was making one for heavy roughing or high volume use, I would have used steel for sure.


----------



## rwm

I love them! I have been making my tool holders recently too. Thanks for sharing.
Robert


----------



## Silverbullet

I think id add the shim for the insert. Id be afraid of the insert snapping in two. But on tiny cuts you should be ok. I like the design and the insert choice.
Ive been toying with the idea of brazing inserts on tool bits with broken carbide tips.


----------



## extropic

What ever floats your boat, but I'm wondering if you were aware of the tool holders available on Banggood?

I've got around a dozen of 12mm shank types for various inserts (including DCMT) and I'm well pleased with the quality.

$5.68 total shipped seems a bargain to me.  https://www.banggood.com/SDJCR1010H...r-DCMT0702-Insert-p-1082634.html?rmmds=search

If not of interest to you, maybe for others. They do take 3 or 4 weeks to arrive from China (if you're in a rush).


----------



## rwm

Umm..no...I was not. (Now you tell me)
R


----------



## shooter123456

Silverbullet said:


> I think id add the shim for the insert. Id be afraid of the insert snapping in two. But on tiny cuts you should be ok. I like the design and the insert choice.
> Ive been toying with the idea of brazing inserts on tool bits with broken carbide tips.


What do you mean about the shim for the insert? There's only a small amount unsupported, I don't anticipate the insert snapping.  I think the next iteration will have it sitting further in. Brazing is a little beyond my capabilities, but that does sound like an easy way to make insert tooling if you know how to do it.


----------



## shooter123456

extropic said:


> What ever floats your boat, but I'm wondering if you were aware of the tool holders available on Banggood?
> 
> I've got around a dozen of 12mm shank types for various inserts (including DCMT) and I'm well pleased with the quality.
> 
> $5.68 total shipped seems a bargain to me.  https://www.banggood.com/SDJCR1010H...r-DCMT0702-Insert-p-1082634.html?rmmds=search
> 
> If not of interest to you, maybe for others. They do take 3 or 4 weeks to arrive from China (if you're in a rush).



I know there are a lot of inexpensive holders out there, but I enjoy making the tools and its an excuse to use the CNC machine.  I also really enjoy taking something from an idea, to a model, to machining, to seeing it being used.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

the best tools are the ones you make yourself!
very nice toolholders!
don't sell yourself short, you can learn to braze toolbits in a few hours of practicing
you put the time in to program the cnc, you can braze if you have the will!


----------



## Ulma Doctor

if you'd make me a set of them, i'd trade you for something you may want or need, send me a message ulmadoc@gmail.com
thanks,
mike


----------



## shooter123456

Ulma Doctor said:


> the best tools are the ones you make yourself!
> very nice toolholders!
> don't sell yourself short, you can learn to braze toolbits in a few hours of practicing
> you put the time in to program the cnc, you can braze if you have the will!


Its on the list.  The exceedingly long and outrageous list...


----------



## shooter123456

Ulma Doctor said:


> if you'd make me a set of them, i'd trade you for something you may want or need, send me a message ulmadoc@gmail.com
> thanks,
> mike


I'd be happy to! lll send a message shortly.


----------



## Silverbullet

shooter123456 said:


> What do you mean about the shim for the insert? There's only a small amount unsupported, I don't anticipate the insert snapping.  I think the next iteration will have it sitting further in. Brazing is a little beyond my capabilities, but that does sound like an easy way to make insert tooling if you know how to do it.


Many of the insert style tool bits use shim which is to support the carbide, it's to help to keep it stabilized in the holder. The tool holder itself will flex when cutting  . But with only light cuts you reduce the force created by the down pressure when cutting.


----------



## shooter123456

I made some more inserts and did some testing hoping to find a failure point.  I didn't find it. 

Using the holders I:
-Squared up a rusted steel rectangular bar of unknown composition.  No trouble with interrupted cut.
-Cleaned up a 12"x1.75" rusted steel cylinder of unknown composition.  No trouble.
-Cleaned up and faced a 4.5"ish cylinder.  No trouble.
-Turned a piece of 304 Stainless. No trouble.
-Turned a piece of titanium. No trouble.
-Cut the shank of a broken HSS end mill. Ugly and loud cut, but it cut.

At this point I have no question about the rigidity of the aluminum tool holders.  The question will be how long it lasts, both threads and insert pocket.  Anyway, have some pictures.

Here is the 12" bar before cleaning it up.






Here is the finish it left.  The finish of my toolholder is the left side, the finish on the right was left by a factory triangular insert holder.  I was surprised that mine performed better than a factory insert holder. The insert in the factory holder was new, the one in my holder had been used briefly already.





Here is the larger cylinder scrap before cleaning up.





Here it is after cleaning it.  Looks kinda like a collet chuck right?





Here it is cutting 304 Stainless.





Here are the results of titanium.





Here is the HSS shank it cut.





Here are the other holders I made, fresh off the mill.


----------



## John4

Most impressive

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvt

Nice I see you made a few extras you can never have to many.


----------

